# Wo kann die "Hibernate Core API Doku" heruntergela



## Guest (17. Dez 2008)

Weiß jemand, wo ich die Hibernate Core API Dokumentation herunterladen kann? Ich finde nur die Online Variante. Danke!


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2008)

Für die Version 3.3.1. GA zB hier: http://repository.jboss.org/maven2/org/hibernate/hibernate-core/3.3.1.GA/


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2008)

Herzlichen Dank! Genau das was ich gesucht habe.


----------

